# Boston area drivers and shovelers



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

Seeking plow drivers and laborers for work in Somerville, Everett and Chelsea area. We provide the equipment you provide the skills. Must be motivated, fit (able to lift 70lbs and shovel), able to work with others and available at all times (the more available the more work). You must be willing to work in winter conditions for up to 2 hours outside. Mass license. English is a must along with transportation and a good work ethic. Experienced only for drivers, laborers no experience necessary. We pay $25.00 per hr for drivers and 20.00 per hr for laborers. Most storms are 6-10 hrs maybe more depending on storm and you. Drug test.


----------

